# Some guys...



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Can you see what he forgot to do ?
Not sure how he tested his work.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

He must be good he doesn't need the gas on. That will be great for whirlpool owners.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

and he left his flashlight in the burner compartment


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hope lots and lots of people try this after watching the video. Especially on the FVIR types. Should be some nice revenue to be had fixing broken water heaters. 

Where did you find this video, some D.I.Y. site?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Well he left his flashlight in the burner compartment.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

HOMER said:


> and he left his flashlight in the burner compartment





Mississippiplum said:


> Well he left his flashlight in the burner compartment.


Do people really read the thread? Or do they just blindly post...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Gotta love those You Tube Videos... :laughing:

E-How has some really good Shiot... :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

HOMER said:


> and he left his flashlight in the burner compartment


That's a whole new meaning to "light" the pilot.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> That's a whole new meaning to "light" the pilot.


:laughing:


----------

